# Pensacola Pier 5/28



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

I went out to get some hard tails for the first time to make some chum. There was plenty of hard tails, saw one lady fish but I was having a hard time reeling 6-7 hard tails up at once. My hand was killing me and it was so hard to reel. I wanted to get a new rod and reel, something good for Spanish or 7-8 heavy hard tails. Not sure if I should get short rod or long rod. Any recommendations? Thank you!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

If you are reeling those Spanish up on the pier( or multiple hardtails) you want to go with at least a 7 foot heavy action spinning rod. Look for one with an H on the label. Good luck and "Keep a line in the water " Fishin'Don


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Check out the 7' heavy GLOOMIS E6X Inshore rods!!! They have them at Outcast Bait and Tackle. Its a fine stick I highly recommend it. Especially if you plan on putting thise hardtails down whole for bait. That rod will definitely dothe trick. Its also light and comfortable.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

If you ever get the chance look for a man named Obie on the peir. He'll point u in any direction you wanna go


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You need a Daiwa Rockcod Special. I have 2 of them in the shop. They were designed and used for this type fishing.

That's why they have that long crank handle used to winch the fishes' in. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/old-daiwa-198642/


----------

